# Mounting via icons with thunar in xfce



## John5 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi all,
I would like to have simple USB icon mounting in xfce (with thunar), but despite all my efforts, it's very buggy and doesn't work properly (although it works well with ext2/3/4,fat32 and NTFS if I do it manually)

On my system I have installed the meta package xfce only. Hald and dbus are enabled in /etc/rc.conf.
`kldstat` :

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   23 0xffffffff80200000 15f0310  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff817f1000 e58b80   nvidia.ko
 3    3 0xffffffff8264a000 bae20    linux.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82705000 19de0    fuse.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82812000 34d8     ums.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82816000 9bf6     linprocfs.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82820000 13029    ext2fs.ko
```

/usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- XML -*- -->

<!DOCTYPE pkconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD PolicyKit Configuration 1.0//EN"
"http://hal.freedesktop.org/releases/PolicyKit/1.0/config.dtd">

<!-- See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format -->

<config version="0.1">
    <match user="root">
        <return result="yes"/>
    </match>
    <define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
        <match user="john">
            <return result="yes"/>
        </match>
    </match>
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed">
        <match user="john">
            <return result="yes"/>
        </match>
    </match>
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.eject">
        <match user="john">
            <return result="yes"/>
        </match>
    </match>
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.unmount-others">
        <match user="john">
            <return result="yes"/>
        </match>
    </match>
</config>
```
Here is what happens when I plug a USB stick:

- no icon appears the first time, regardless of the USB stick(I have 3 different ones and an external HDD as well), and regardless of the filesystem (tried ext2/3/4, FAT32, NTFS). I have to plug it at least 2 or 3 times before one icon appears (either in thunar or on the desktop). But the kernel does see it very well, each time, I see in `dmesg` that it is recognized as da0.

- When the icon finally appears and I click it, it will mount/umount ok with FAT32/ext2 partitions. With ext3 there is apparently a bug, it will mount but will refuse to `umount` (more than half the time I try) saying that it is busy. It is then impossible to unmount it. lsof doesn't show any use of the mounted folder. I have to log out and `startx` again to be able to umount it cleanly.
With NTFS it says :

```
mount: illegal option -- m usage: mount [-t fstype] [-o options] target_fs mount_point
```
There I found out with gconf-editor that it is due to the variable mount_options being set to -m 755, so I removed it, but then the error becomes operation not supported by device, which is the same error as when I type 
	
	



```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt
```
I would like to tell the system the mount command to use, for ex : 
	
	



```
ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt
```
But I couldn't find out how... I have read http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html and tried to use the mount-fuse script as it is described but the error remains the same, the mount command with illegal option is still used. I also tried to use gconf-editor and change the fstype variable to ntfs-3g, but then I get an error Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative.

With ext4 it doesn't know the command ext4fuse apparently so there is an error as well.

-Finally, I have an encrypted linux internal partition on that same system, and it appears two times in the thunar icons, while the other internal partitions appear only once as expected. I know I can't mount it either way but the fact it appears two times shows there is a problem I think ...

Any help appreciated


----------



## Seagate (Jan 5, 2017)

we've same problem. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59172/#post-338913
for a while because it not getting solution of the problem, you could try with sysutils/volman

`# nano /etc/rc.conf
volmand_enable="YES"`

`# cp /usr/local/etc/volman.conf.example /usr/local/etc/volman.conf
# nano /usr/local/etc/volman.conf`


```
# What device names amountd must look for.
DEVMATCH="^(da|mmcsd)"

# What label names amountd must look for.
LABELMATCH="^(msdosfs|ntfs|ufs)/"

# Base directory into which volumes will be mounted.
MNTPREFIX=/media

# If YES, subdirectories below MNTPREFIX will always match the device name.
# Otherwise the volume's label will be used if it exists.
DEVMPOINT=NO

# Where amount keeps all its working data and FIFOs.
WRKDIR=/var/tmp/volman
```

example to use :
`$vmount
[m] da0s1 ntfs 2TB Seagate%20Backup%20Plus%20Drive
$
$vmount da0s1`


----------

